# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  άγχος και μεγάλη στεναχώρια

## angiem

γεια σας,θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε με τις ανησυχίες που έχω πριν 1 μήνα έχασα τον πατέρα μου και μετά από μια βδομάδα πέρασα μια κρίση πανικού από τότε έχω προβλήματα στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι έχω κάτι με την καρδιά μου πονούσα συνέχεια και μούδιαζε το χέρι μου νόμιζα ότι θα πάθω κάτι και θα πεθάνω,πήγα στο νοσοκομείο και φυσικά δεν βρήκαν κάτι πέρα από τις ταχυκαρδίες.ρώτησα τον οικογενειακό μας γιατρό για τους πόνους που έχω στην πλάτη και στο στήθος και μου είπε ότι είναι από το στομάχι μου και μου έδωσε χάπια,φυσικά και δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω και συνεχίζουν οι ταχυκαρδίες.δεν μπορώ να συγκεντρωθώ και σαν να μην ήταν αυτό μόνο πριν λίγες μέρες μου είπε η αφεντικίνα μου ότι θα κλείσει το μαγαζί τέλη του μήνα.και τώρα έχω άγχος και για αυτό.θα πρέπει να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό ψυχολόγο να με συμβουλέψει ώστε να βρω την ηρεμία που χρειάζομαι;

----------


## ALIA

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ! ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΝ,ΑΠΛΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ! ΑΝ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΕΤΑΙ...ΤΙ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ?

----------


## niah

Αφου ειχες αυτα τα συμπτωματα μετα την κριση και λες οτι εχεις και πολυ αγχος μαλλον εχουν καποια σχεση με αυτη.Ισως ειναι και τα ιδια κρίσεις.
Σιγουρα καποιος σωστος ψυχολόγος η συμβουλος θα σε βοηθησει να καταλαβεις και να ηρεμήσεις.Μην το αφησεις να συνεχιζεται και να παρει μεγαλύτερες διαστασεις.
Μην ανησυχεις παντως,αν διαβασεις εδω μεσα θα δεις οτι πολλοι εχουν τα ιδια συμπτωματα και με βοηθεια τα εχουν αντιμετωπισει..

----------


## Θεοφανία

αν...
Είναι λογικό να περνάς τέτοιου είδους κρίσεις.
Έχασες τον πατέρα σου μόλις πριν ένα μήνα και παρατήρησα πως στο ποστ σου το αναφέρεις απλα και μετά περνάς σε όλα τα συμπτώματα του άγχους.
Το θέμα σου δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά πένθος. Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη για να συνειδητοποιήσεις αυτό που έγινε.
Δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου πρώτα απ' όλα να επεξεργαστείς τη νέα κατάσταση.
αν δεις πως τα συμπτώματα συνεχίζονται, μη πας σε παθολόγο, πήγαινε σε κάποιον ειδικό να σε βοηθήσει.

----------


## niah

Αχ συγγνωμη.Διαβασα πριν ενα χρονο κι οχι πριν ενα μήνα.
Ναι ειναι ακομα πιο λογικο ετσι.Κι ο αδελφος μου οταν χασαμε τον πατερα μας ειχε μονίμως την αισθηση οτι κατι δεν παει καλα με την υγεια του.και ψαχνοταν συνεχεια με γιατρους.
Όπως ξερω και πολλα αλλα παραδειγματα φίλων κλπ
Συμφωνω με οσα σου λεει η Θεοφανία.
Ωστόσο βρες τροπους να αποβαλεις οσο μπορεις απο μεσα σου το αγχος,είτε συζητώντας είτε με δραστηριότητες που σε χαλαρώνουν.

----------


## angiem

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά,(για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα σου alia,είμαι 27 χρονών),το ότι αναφέρω απλά στο θάνατο του πατέρα μου και περνάω μετά στο άλλο είναι για να είμαι συνοπτική και να μην σας κουράσω.Φυσικά και αυτό είναι το κυριότερο και πιο σημαντικό που συνέβη και πόσο μάλλον ο τρόπος που έγινε γιατί ήταν τελείως απότομο αφού τον βρήκαμε στον ύπνο του είχε πάθει ανακοπή και χωρίς να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.Απλά πήγαμε να τον ξυπνήσουμε.Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο σοκ της ζωής μου και απλά δεν ξέρω πως να ηρεμήσω και να συμφιλιωθώ με αυτό.Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον σας και νομίζω ότι βοηθήσατε τουλάχιστον στον πανικό που με έχει πιάσει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά,(για να απαντήσω στο ερώτημα σου niah,είμαι 27 χρονών),το ότι αναφέρω απλά στο θάνατο του πατέρα μου και περνάω μετά στο άλλο είναι για να είμαι συνοπτική και να μην σας κουράσω.Φυσικά και αυτό είναι το κυριότερο και πιο σημαντικό που συνέβη και πόσο μάλλον ο τρόπος που έγινε γιατί ήταν τελείως απότομο αφού τον βρήκαμε στον ύπνο του είχε πάθει ανακοπή και χωρίς να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα.Απλά πήγαμε να τον ξυπνήσουμε.Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το μεγαλύτερο σοκ της ζωής μου και απλά δεν ξέρω πως να ηρεμήσω και να συμφιλιωθώ με αυτό.Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το ενδιαφέρον σας και νομίζω ότι βοηθήσατε τουλάχιστον στον πανικό που με έχει πιάσει.


Βλέπεις; Μόνη σου μεταφράζεις τον εαυτό σου. Λες πως είναι το μεγαλύτερο σοκ που έχεις περάσει στη ζωή σου και είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.
Ούτε θα ηρεμήσεις, ούτε θα συμφιλιωθείς με αυτό, τουλάχιστον για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα. Το πένθος θέλει χρόνο.
Πρέπει να το ζησεις, να περάσεις τα στάδια του, δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται αλλιώς.
Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη για να διαπραγματεύεσαι τα συναισθήματα σου και ακόμη πιο νωρίς για να μεταφράζεις τις φοβίες και το άγχος σου σε ασθένεια, όταν είναι τα λιγότερα μπροστά σε αυτό που συνέβη. 
Θέλεις να μιλήσουμε γι' αυτό; Θα σου κάνει καλό να συζητάς και να βγάζεις από μέσα σου πράγματα που σε μπουκώνουν και σε μπερδεύουν.

----------


## angiem

Απλά ήταν κάτι που δεν περιμέναμε να συμβεί,το απότομο είναι το χειρότερο για την ψυχολογία των άλλων που θρηνούν,ίσως για αυτόν που έφυγε από τη ζωή να είναι καλύτερα γιατί δεν πόνεσε και δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκε,αλλά στην οικογένεια προκαλεί μεγάλο πόνο και θλίψει.Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συνειδητοποιήσεις το πως συνέβη,το γιατί δεν καταλάβαμε κάτι,αφού ήταν μια χαρά απλά πήγε για να κοιμηθεί.Είναι τρομακτικό να μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις πόσο εύκολα και απότομα χάνετε μία ζωή και τι επακολουθεί στις ζωές των άλλων.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Απλά ήταν κάτι που δεν περιμέναμε να συμβεί,το απότομο είναι το χειρότερο για την ψυχολογία των άλλων που θρηνούν,ίσως για αυτόν που έφυγε από τη ζωή να είναι καλύτερα γιατί δεν πόνεσε και δεν ταλαιπωρήθηκε,αλλά στην οικογένεια προκαλεί μεγάλο πόνο και θλίψει.Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να συνειδητοποιήσεις το πως συνέβη,το γιατί δεν καταλάβαμε κάτι,αφού ήταν μια χαρά απλά πήγε για να κοιμηθεί.Είναι τρομακτικό να μπορέσεις να καταλάβεις πόσο εύκολα και απότομα χάνετε μία ζωή και τι επακολουθεί στις ζωές των άλλων.


Έχω περάσει ακριβώς το ίδιο με τη μαμά μου και σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.
Ο πρώτος καιρός είναι εντελώς χάσιμο, δεν ξέρεις τι να πρωτο συνειδητοποιήσεις. Έρχονται νέα δεδομένα στη ζωή σου και εκτός από το χαμό του ανθρώπου σου τόσο άδικα και ξαφνικά, έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις και τον κόσμο που αυτόματα αυξάνεται γύρω σου, όλες τις διαδικαστικές μλκς που μας επιβάλλει το κράτος και η εκκλησία χωρίς να μας ρωτήσουν και το χειρότερο, τα υπόλοιπα μέλης της οικογένειας που δεν ξέρει ποιος, να μαζέψει ποιον.
Πάρε μια βαθιά ανάσα και προσπάθησε να στηρίξεις τους γύρω σου. Αυτό εμένα μου πρόσφερε μεγάλη ανακούφιση.
Δώσε στον εαυτό σου χρόνο και σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι πως αφού το έπαθε ο μπαμπάς σου μπορεί να το πάθεις και συ και οι υπόλοιποι και να αναπτύξεις τέτοιους φόβους. 
Είναι μεγάλη δοκιμασία αυτή, αλλά αν δεν σε τσακίσει σίγουρα θα βγεις από κει πιο δυνατή και εντελώς διαφορετική.

----------


## niah

Hθελα να σε ρωτησω,αλλα δεν ηθελα να γίνω αδιακρητη ή να σου θυμίσω κατι που ξερω οτι σου προκαλει πόνο.
'Ημουν σχεδόν σίγουρη οτι ο πατερας σου εφυγε απο καρδια κι εκει ακριβώς στηρίζεται ολος αυτος ο φόβος σου.
Είναι πολυ συχνό και λογικό.Μην ανησυχείς,αφου το ψαξες και βλεπεις οτι δεν εχεις κατι οργανικο.Με τον καιρο θα καταλαβεις οτι ειναι απλώς μια φοβια.Μόνο αν δεις οτι σε ταλαιπωρει καιρο ψαξε το περετέρω.
Ελπίζω ολα να σου πανε καλα.

----------


## angiem

Παιδιά με καταλαβαίνεται απόλυτα όλα αυτά περιτριγυρίζουν στο μυαλό μου.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ niah εύχομαι και σε εσένα να πάνε όλα καλά.Θεοφανία λυπάμαι πολύ για την μητέρα σου και με ανακουφίζει που με συμβουλεύει ένα άτομο που τα έχει περάσει αυτά και ξέρει ακριβώς πως αισθάνομαι,όντος και όλος ο περίγυρος δεν σε αφήνει να ησυχάσεις με όλα αυτά τα διαδικαστικά και που έρχονται στο σπίτι και να σε δουν νομίζουν ότι σε βοηθάνε και συμπαραστέκονται αλλά καμιά φορά είναι χειρότερα σε κάνουν χειρότερα γιατί αυτοί πενθούν εκείνη τη στιγμή αλλά εσύ ζεις πλέον μέσα στο πένθος και θέλεις κάποια στιγμή να ηρεμήσεις. Όντος οι πόνοι που έχω στην καρδιά πρέπει να προέρχονται από τον φόβο μου που πέθανε τόσο ξαφνικά ο πατέρας μου από αυτό,προσπαθώ να το αποβάλω από το μυαλό μου αλλά πολύ δύσκολα ακόμα τουλάχιστον.

----------


## niah

Αφού διαβασα τα υπολοιπα ποστ να σας πω κι εγω τη γνωμη μου.
Καταρχην λενε για το πενθος,οτι καλο ειναι να ζησει ολα τα σταδια του καποιος και να μην καταπνίγει τα συναισθήματα του οπως λεει κι η Θεοφανια,μεχρι αυτο να ξεσπασει και να "ξεπεραστει"σιγα σιγα,για να μην ξεσπασουν ολα αυτα σε κατι αλλο αργότερα.
Οσον αφορα τον τροπο που φευγει ενας ανθρωπος είναι οντως πολυ αποτομο για μια οικογενεια να χανει ετσι ξαφνικα τον ανθρωπο της,χωρις προειδοποιητικα σημαδια,απ την αποψη οτι νιωθει λογικα περαν της θλιψης,ενα μεγαλο κενο για πραγματα που θα ηθελε και δεν προλαβε να κανει γι αυτον.Είναι ο πιο ανώδυνος τροπος γι αυτον που φευγει δε.
Σκεφτειτε ομως παιδια,ποσο αβαστακτη ψυχικη ταλαιπωρια ειναι να βλεπεις τον ανθρωπο σου να αλλαζει και να χανεται μερα με την ημερα απο καποια σοβαρη αρρωστεια,χωρις να μπορεις να κανεις κατι ουσιαστικο γι αυτον.Πόσο επιπονο ειναι σωματικα και ψυχικα και για τον ιδιο τον ασθενή.Σε φθηρει καθε μερα αυτη η κατασταση.Κι αν ειναι κατι που κραταει μήνες ή και χρόνο,καταλληγεις να γινεσαι κουρελι βλεπωντας το αγαπημενο σου προσωπο να βασανιζεται ανελεητα.Φτανεις σε σημειο διχασμου οταν χωρις αλλες ελπιδες αναρωτιεσαι καποια στιγμη "μηπως θα ηταν καλυτερα να φυγει;",και σηκωνεις επιπροσθετα το βαρος αυτης της ενοχης.
Ειναι ψυχικο ξεσκισμα ολο αυτο.
Φυσικα και δεν υπαρχει ιδανικός τροπος για να φυγει καποιος,ουτε λόγια απολυτης παρηγοριας.Καταλαβαινω οτι είναι πολυ αδικο,ομως το οτι τουλαχιστον δεν υπεφεραν οι ανθρωποι σας,ίσως ειναι κατι που μπορει να σας αλαφρυνει εστω και λίγο.
Το να επικεντρωνόμαστε στους δικους μας που εμειναν πίσω,να προσπαθουμε να τους δινουμε καθημερινά οσα θελουμε και να τους εκφραζουμε την αγαπη μας,και να κανουμε πραγματα που θεωρουμε οτι θα εκαναν υπερηφανο και θα ευχαριστουσαν τον ανθρωπο που εφυγε,νομιζω είναι ο πιο ορθος κ παραγωγικός τροπος για να συνεχισει καποιος τη ζωη του,βγαινοντας δυνατοτερος απο μια τετοια κατασταση.

ΥΓ:Μην αφηνεις τους "ξενους" ανθρωπους να σε επηρεαζουν ακομα περισσοτερο.Προστατευσε τον εαυτο σου και την οικογενεια σου απο αυτο.Και εχε πάντα στο νου σου οτι αν απο καπου μας κοιτουν οι αγαπημένοι μας,θα θλιβονται με τη στενοχώρια μας και δεν εχουν καποιο τρόπο να μας πουν οτι δεν θελουν να είμαστε ετσι.ή μπορει κ να χουν και να μην τον αντιλαμβανόμαστε.
(Εγω εβλεπα τον πατερα μου στον υπνο μου,σε ωραια ονειρα, και με ανακουφιζε πολυ αυτο.)

----------


## angiem

niah έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτά που λες και φυσικά το χειρότερο είναι να βλέπεις τον άνθρωπο σου να είναι άρρωστος και να φεύγει μέρα με την μέρα και είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο και σε πονάει πολύ το έχω ζήσει από μία φίλη μου που έχασε την μητέρα της.Απλά είπα ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο όταν είναι τόσο απότομο και νομίζεις ότι μπορεί να είχε κάτι αλλά να μην το καταλαβαίναμε ή ότι αν είχαμε καταλάβει να τον σώναμε ή αν είχε καταλάβει κάτι ο ίδιος απλά δεν έλεγε κάτι.είναι τόσα πολλά τα ερωτηματικά που σε βασανίζουν κάθε μέρα περνάν από το μυαλό σου πολλές σκέψεις που σε κάνουν να νιώθεις και ενοχές και εύχεσαι τουλάχιστον να μπορούσες να του πεις έστω και ένα αντίο και ότι τον αγαπάς πολύ αλλά δεν πρόλαβες να το κάνεις.
Ακόμα δεν έχει καθαρίσει το μυαλό μου για να μπορέσω να σκεφτώ ότι δεν θέλει να με βλέπει στεναχωρημένη όσο και αν το ξέρω μέσα μου και φυσικά θέλει το καλύτερο για εμάς.Είναι ακόμα νωρίς για να βρω τον τρόπο για να ανακουφίζομαι από τον πόνο και την θλίψη,το θέλω απλά δεν έχω την δύναμη.
Νομίζω ότι οι ξένοι είναι αυτοί που με επηρέασαν τόσο πολύ και έπεσα ψυχολογικά ακόμα περισσότερο.Είναι άσχημο να έρχεται ο καθένας και να σου λέει την δική του άποψη για την κατάσταση που περνάς και ας το κάνουν από καλό απλά δεν βοηθάει.
Είδα και εγώ τον πατέρα μου στον ύπνο μου σε ωραία όνειρα και φυσικά και ένιωσα καλά και ίσως να ένιωσε και αυτός το ίδιο.

----------


## niah

Καταλαβαινω απολυτα ολα αυτα που σκεφτεσαι.το ξερω οτι ειναι αποτομο και σου αφηνει πολλα κενα.Δυστυχως πολλες απ αυτες τις παθησεις ειναι υπουλες και δεν δινουν σαφη προοιδοποιητικα σημαδια.Προσπαθησε να απαλλαξεις τον εαυτο σου απο τις ενοχες γιατι πραγματικα δεν φταιει κανενας σας.Δεν ειναι κατι που το γνωρίζατε και αρνηθηκατε να κανετε κατι γι αυτο.
Και την επιθυμια σου κ το παραπονο σου να του ειχες εκφρασει την αγαπη σου καταλαβαινω απολυτα,για αυτον ακριβως τον λογο σου ειπα παραπανω να εκφραζεις στους αγαπημενους σου απο δω και περα καθημερινα την αγαπη σου και τα συναισθηματα σου γι αυτους.Σιγουρα θα νιωθεις πιο πληρης και θα κανεις πιο ομορφη τη ζωη σου.
Είναι φυσιολογικο να νιωθεις ακομα δυσκολια να απαλλαγεις απο τον πονο
Χαιρομαι που βλεπεις τον πατερουλη σου στον υπνο σου.Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι κατι υπαρχει και οτι δεν ειναι τυχαια ορισμενα πραγματα.  :Wink: 
Θα ανακουφιστεις σιγα σιγα,κανε υπομονη και προστατευε τον εαυτο σου.
γραφε μας κι εδω οταν θες να ξεσκασεις ή οτιδηποτε.

----------


## angiem

Με βοήθησε πολύ που μπόρεσα να τα πω όλα αυτά και να διαβάσω και τις δικές σας ιστορίες,σίγουρα ο καθένας μας περνάει τα δικά του και τον πόνο του,αλλά είναι καλό να τα μοιραζόμαστε και να νιώθουμε συμπόνια για τον καθένα μας ξεχωριστά.Θα σας γράφω και ελπίζω να ήσαστε εδώ να με ακούτε(διαβάζετε)και το ίδιο να κάνω εγώ για εσάς.

----------


## niah

Κι εγω ανακουφιστικα αρκετά απο τοτε που το βρηκα.πριν μερικες μερες δλδ  :Smile: 
Πάντα θα υπαρχει καποιος να διαβασει οσα γραφεις
Καλη σου συνεχεια και να εισαι καλα.

----------


## angiem

Ήρθε πάλι η κρίση,νιώθω απαίσια θέλω να ηρεμήσω αλλά συνέχεια σκέφτομαι,δεν θέλω να επιβαρύνω την μητέρα μου με τις ανησυχίες μου έχει και αυτή την δική της στεναχώρια.

----------


## Deep purple

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σας.

Θέλω να σου πω πως ακριβως τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχε και ο άντρας μου όταν πέθανε ο πατέρας του απο καρδιά. Ψάχναμε να δούμε τι συμβαίνει μέχρι που ο καρδιολόγος μας είπε ότι είναι κρίσεις πανικού. Όπως ήρθαν έτσι και έφυγαν. Μίλησε ομως και με κάποιον ειδικό, θα αισθανθείς πολύ καλύτερα.

----------


## angiem

Μακάρι να φύγουν έτσι απλά,γιατί με ταλαιπωρούν και δεν με αφήνουν να στηρίξω τους ανθρώπους μου.Λυπάμαι και για την δική σας απώλεια και χαίρομαι που ο άντρας είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## Deep purple

Στη φάση αυτή πρέπει να στηρίξεις τον εαυτό σου. Νομίζω οτι είναι φυσιολογικό ολο αυτό που αισθάνεσαι. Αλλά πραγματικά θα σε βοηθούσε πολύ να το συζητούσες με κάποιον γιατρό. Θα στο εξηγούσε καλύτερα και θα σε βοηθούσε να το ξεπεράσεις. Όποτε θέλεις να γράφεις.

----------


## angiem

Ίσως έχεις δίκιο είναι δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσω μόνη μου και να το συνειδητοποιήσω για να αποβάλλω τις κρίσεις.Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ όλο αυτό,νομίζω ότι είναι μια χαρά και θα έρθει στο σπίτι,ότι όταν γυρνάω από την δουλειά είναι στο σπίτι και κάθεται.Όταν τον είδα νεκρό στο κρεβάτι,όταν τον γύρισα και τον είδα έτσι (η μητέρα μου είχε πάθει σοκ και φώναζε)είχα κολλήσει του έπιανα τα χέρια και έλεγα ότι θα ξυπνήσει δεν μπορεί να πέθανε τώρα θα ανοίξει τα μάτια του,αλλά δεν έγινε και τότε όλοι άρχισαν να έρχονται στο σπίτι για τα διαδικαστικά και εγώ να μην καταλαβαίνω να μην ξέρω τι να κάνω.όλα έγιναν τόσο γρήγορα.

----------


## niah

Περασες μεγαλο σοκ angiem μου,
Σίγουρα ειναι πολυ νωρις ακόμα αλλα όπως σου προτεινει και η Deep_purple πιο πανω ισως θα σου ηταν πολυ χρησιμο να το μοιραστεις με καποιον ειδικό για να σου πει πως θα το διαχειριστείς,ή ακόμη να το συζητησεις με μια/εναν καλη σου φιλη/ο προκειμένου τουλαχιστον να ξεσπάσεις.

----------


## angiem

γεια σας και πάλι,θα ήθελα και πάλι την γνώμη σας και τις εμπειρίες σας,λοιπόν δεν ξέρω αλλά μάλλον περνάω όλα τα συμπτώματα των κρίσεων(μάλλον).Έχετε νιώσει ποτέ ότι έχετε ένα επίμονο κόμπο στο λαιμό επί μέρες,να μην μπορείτε να καταπιείτε,να νιώθετε ότι θα πνιγήτε ότι ο λαιμός σας και οι αδένες έχουν πρηστεί όσο δεν πάει αλλά στην πραγματικότητα να τους πιάνετε και να μην είναι πρησμένοι.να έχετε συνέχεια φλέματα και να μην ησυχάζετε πείτε μου γιατί θα τρελαθώ είναι ακόμα ένα σύμπτωμα κρίσεις?Πρέπει να ανησυχώ?

----------


## carrie

Αυτο το συναισθημα στο λαιμο, ο γνωστος "κομπος", ειναι απο μεγαλη στεναχωρια. οταν βιωνεις κατι το οποιο δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις, ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος πονος.. μεγαλυτερος κι ο κομπος.. Οσο για τα φλεμματα, οταν εδινα πανελληνιες εγω ειχα επι 5 συνεχεις μηνες φλεμματα και πνιγομουνα 4-5 φορες τη μερα και τη νυχτα. Ειχα παει σε ολοςυ τους γιατρους ειχα κανει ολες τις εξετασεις ειχα παρει ολα τα φαρμακα και δεν εγινε τπτ. Εφυγε οταν τελειωσαν οι εξετασεις και εδωσα το μηχανογραφικο. ΑΠο απριλιο εως ΑΥγουστο δλδ. Ειναι φριχτο μαρτυριο αν οντως εχεις αυτο το πραγμα που σου περιεγραψα. Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανει ειναι να χαλρωσεις, να πας σεκαποιον ψυχιατρο να παρεις καποια ηρεμιστικα. Εγω δεν το ηξερα αυτο τοτε δεν μου το ειπε κανεις, και υπεφερα 5 μηνες. Να κανεις οτι ειναι δυνατο να σε χαλαρωσει μαζι με ηρεμιστικα, μασαζ, ποδηλατο, διακοπες μακρια μακρια ποολυ μακρια...

----------


## niah

Αυτο το συμπτωμα το ειχε μια φιλη που σου ανεφερα παραπανω οταν ειχε πεθανει ο πατερας της.Δεν μπορουσε να φαει επι μηνες γιατι νομιζε οτι θα πνιγει.Προφανως ειναι απ το αγχος σου.
Εγω νιωθω συχνα πονο στο λαιμό οταν στρεσαρομαι πολυ,αλλα δεν εχω την αισθηση οτι θα πνιγώ
Κανε ενα γρηγορο τσεκ καλου κακου σ εναν ενδοκρινολόγο,να ηρεμήσεις.Ισως μπορει να καταλαβει και με απλη ψηλαφιση.
Πρωτιστως προσπαθησε να ηρεμήσεις και να μειώσεις την ενταση σου,καθως το πιθανότερο ειναι να είναι απο εκει.και οσο φοβάσαι την αυξανεις επιπλεον.
Και πιες κανενα χαμομηλακι με μελι να μαλακωσει λιγο ο λαιμός σου.

----------


## angiem

Έχω τρομάξει όλο και κάτι παθαίνω φυσικά είχα πάει στο γιατρό και μου είπε για τα φλέματα ότι είναι από την ιγμορίτιδα και μου έδωσε αντιβίωση και σιρόπι αλλά δεν έκαναν τίποτα η αντιβίωση το έκανε χειρότερο αφού μου αλλοίωσε τελείως την γεύση και είχα συνέχεια μια πίκρα στο σώμα μου που φυσικά αυτό χειροτέρευε την κατάσταση γιατί νόμιζα ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό,που και πάλι δεν το ξέρω τώρα την σταμάτησα για να δούμε μήπως ήταν παρενέργεια από το χάπι αλλά και πάλι εγώ ξέρω ότι δεν προέρχεται από αυτό σε τέτοιο βαθμό.Ήθελα να μάθω αν αυτά τα συμπτώματα τα είχε και άλλος από ψυχολογικό αίτιο.Θα ξαναπάω στον γιατρό να το δω απλά φοβάμαι μην είναι κάτι άλλο.Όλο ψάχνω στο google πιθανά αίτια.Το ξέρω ότι θα μπερδευτώ περισσότερο και ότι πανικοβάλλομαι περισσότερο αλλά τι να κάνω τρελαίνομαι.Πήρα σήμερα πάλι τηλ τον γιατρό και μου είπε ότι δεν ξέρει αν αυτό που έχω είναι καλό η κακό και να δοκιμάσω να κόψω την αντιβίωση να δούμε πως θα πάει.

----------


## carrie

Τα ειχα εγω απο ψυχολογικο αιτιο!! Τι λεω τοση ωρα!! 5 μηνες ολκληρους! Πνιγομουνα καθε μερα και νομιζα οτι θα μεινω απο ασφυξια 4 φορες τη μερα και τη νυχτα απο τα φλεμματα. Δε μπορουσα ουτε να κοιμηθω, πηγαινα και εδινα πανελλαδικες εχοντας να κοιμηθω μερες. Φριχτο βασανιστηριο. Ειχα παει σε παθολογο, πνευμονολογο, αλλεργιολογο, ειχα κανει εξετασεις αιματος, ακτινογραφιες, ειχα παρει αντιβιωση δυο φορες, 3 μπουκαλακια σιροπι για το βηχα, 2 σπρευ για αλλεγιες, και ουτε θυμαμαι τι αλλο, και δεν ειχανε κανει ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ειχα πιει λιβαδια φασκομηλο χαμομηλι και τηλιο, και σου ειπα ποια ειναι η λυση, να ηρεμησεις, ειτε με φυσικο τροπο αν μπορεις, ειτε με τεχνητο, δλδ ηρεμιστικα.

----------


## niah

angiem ηθελα να σε ρωτησω επισης,ειχες ποτε προβλημα με το θυροειδή σου?

----------


## angiem

Βασικά όχι αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι πέρασε και αυτό από το μυαλό μου.έχω ακούσει πολλούς που ανέπτυξαν προβλήματα του θυρεοειδή μετά τον θάνατο ενός αγαπημένου τους προσώπου.και σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να κάνω και μία τέτοια εξέταση.παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα με τα κιλά μου είμαι εδώ και χρόνια σταθερή και σε φυσιολογικότατο επίπεδο κιλών.

----------


## niah

Δεν εχει να κανει μονο με τα κιλα ο θυρεοειδης.Αλλα αν δεν ειχες παλαιοτερα προβλημα ευχομαι και πιστευω οτι δεν θα σου εχει προκυψει τωρα ξαφνικα.Οπως σου λεει κι η carrie παραπανω,το πιθανοτερο ειναι αυτο να το νιωθεις απ το αγχος και τη στενοχωρια σου.Λες οτι απο τοτε και μετα ολο και κατι παθαινεις,κι αυτα μοιαζουν με ψυχοσωματικα
Δεν χανεις τιποτα να κανεις μια επισκεψη σ ενα ενδοκρινολογο,20 λεπτα δουλεια ειναι για να σου πει αν ολα ειναι οκ.
Κι αν ειναι,μην ψαξεις αλλου,παρα σ ενα ψυχολογο να σε συμβουλεψει για το πως θα ηρεμήσεις.

----------


## angiem

Ναι είπα να ηρεμούσα πρώτα από το έντονο πένθος αφού αύριο είναι τα 40 και θα είναι ακόμα μια έντονη μέρα μέσα σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες και μετά να έβλεπα αν θα συνεχίσουν οι κρίσεις και τα ψυχοσωματικά αλλά από ότι φαίνεται δεν θα με αφήσουν εύκολα και άρχισαν να είναι βασανιστικά τα συμπτώματα που παρουσιάζω κάθε τρεις και λίγο.Οπότε μία καλή συμβουλή από ειδικό θα ήταν πολύ καλή.
Επίσης είναι και πολύ άσχημη η κατάσταση στη δουλειά αφού σε 1 βδομάδα κλείνει το μαγαζί οπότε είναι και αυτό μία καθημερινή ψυχολογική ταλαιπωρία.Παρόλα αυτά θα πάω σε ένα ενδοκρινολόγο για να σιγουρευτώ και να είμαι εντάξει από όλες τις πλευρές(το ελπίζω).
Σας ευχαριστώ πάντως που ασχολείστε με το θέμα μου γιατί αν δεν μου απαντούσε κάποιος και δεν έβλεπα ότι το έχουν περάσει και άλλοι θα τρελαινόμουν.

----------


## niah

Ειναι πολυ συχνα αυτα που λες,ειδικά μετα απο πενθος και στενοχώρια.Πόσο μαλλον που λες οτι δεχεσαι ψυχολογική πιεση και απο τη δουλεια σου.
Οποτε ναι,κανε ενα τσεκ στον ενδοκρινολόγο και μετα ψυχολόγο να βρεις την υγεια σου.
Το βασικότερο ειναι να ηρεμήσεις
Εγω πιστευω οτι σωματικα/οργανικά εισαι μια χαρα
Καλη δυναμη για αυριο..θα περασει κι αυτο.

----------


## angiem

Να σαι καλά,ευτυχώς με βοηθήσατε για ακόμα μια φορά το ελπίζω να είμαι μια χαρά σωματικά και κάποια στιγμή αφού περάσουν όλα αυτά να ηρεμήσω με κάποια βοήθεια βέβαια γιατί μόνη μου δεν νομίζω να το ξεπεράσω αποτελεσματικά.και πάλι ένα πολύ μεγάλο ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mankak

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να σας αναφέρω κι εγώ το πρόβλημα μου, μήπως ξέρει κάποιος τι συμβαίνει ή έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία...
Βασικά είμαι αρκετά αγχώδης γενικά, γι' αυτό σκέφτηκα να σας πω το πρόβλημά μου αφού το θέμα είναι το άγχος...

Πριν από περίπου 3 χρόνια είχα περάσει ένα ψιλοκρύωμα χωρίς να πάω σε γιατρό...
Επειδή μετά από αρκετές μέρες παρέμεινε η ενόχληση (φλέματα κάθε πρωί κτλ) πήγα σε ΩΡΛ.
Με εξέτασε και μου είπε ότι είχα υπολείμματα κρυώματος. Μου έδωσε Bisolvon και κάτι για γαργάρες.
Έπαιρνα το Bisolvon για περίπου 10 μέρες αλλά τίποτα ιδιαίτερο.
Ξαναπήγα μου είπε πάλι τα ίδια... Κάτι για ιγμορίτιδα και ότι δεν είναι τίποτα...
Μην τα πολυλογώ, πήγα στον ΩΡΛ 3-4 φορές το επόμενο διάστημα και δε μου έλεγε τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το ότι έχω υπολείμματα κρυώματος και να πάρω Bisolvon για 1 βδομάδα με 10 μέρες για να τα διαλύσει.
Να τονίσω ότι έχω φλέματα κάθε πρωί μόλις ξυπνήσω. Αισθάνομαι κάτι σαν κόμπο στο λαιμό μου τα φλέματα, σα να είναι κολλημένα στο λαιμό μου σαν κόλλα.
Δεν έχω ούτε βήχα ούτε τίποτα τέτοιο...
Μόλις λοιπόν φτύσω το πρωί και "καθαρίσω" μετά όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα είμαι μια χαρά...
Σπάνια έχω φλέμα όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα...
Το τελευταίο δίμηνο όμως, μόλις βγάλω το φλέμα, έχω και μια αίσθηση αίματος στο στόμα, και στα σάλια που φτύνω για κάνα 5λεπτο με γαργάρες με το νερό είναι λίγο σαν ροζ...
(Έχουν μια ελαφριά απόχρωση δηλ)...
Αυτό με τρόμαξε λιγάκι...
Έχει κανείς κάτι να προτείνει?

----------


## μαρκελα

Στον ίδιο ΩΡΛ πήγαινες όλο το διάστημα δηλ. μέχρι και πριν το δίμηνο; Σκόπιμο είναι να επισκεφτείς παθολόγο ή ξανά ΩΡΛ, αφού τα συμπτώματά σου εξακολουθούν να επιμένουν, αλλά καλό θάταν σε διαφορετικό γιατρό αυτή την φορά κι όχι για κανέναν άλλο λόγο, κυρίως για να πάρεις μια δεύτερη γνώμη, αλλά και για να διασταυρώσεις βάση ιστορικού την προηγούμενή σου διάγνωση.

----------


## mankak

Γεια σου Μαρκέλα κι ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!

Ναι στον ίδιο ΩΡΛ πήγαινα, διότι εκεί πάει και ο πατέρας μου και άλλοι συγγενείς (ένας μάλιστα έκανε και αφαίρεση πολύποδα) και γενικά όλοι λένε πολύ καλά λόγια για το συγκεκριμένο γιατρό!
Σε παθολόγο δε νομίζω να βγει άκρη, καθότι αυτά τα 3 χρόνια έχω κάνει και τη στρατιωτική θητεία, και με εξέτασαν και παθολόγοι κάποιες φορές και δε μου είπαν κάτι...
Με φόβισε το τελευταίο δίμηνο η ύπαρξη αίματος... Μια σκέψη είναι μήπως έχει ερεθιστεί ο λαιμός (μετά από τόσα χρόνια καθημερινών φτυσιμάτων κτλ) και γι αυτό να συνέβη αυτό τώρα...
Δε ξέρω τι άλλο να σκεφτώ... Λες να βοηθήσει ένα αντισηπτικό διάλυμα για γαργάρες?

----------


## μαρκελα

Απ' όσα περιγράφεις μόνος σου αμφισβητείς τον συγκεκριμένο γιατρό, όταν λες "..δε μου έλεγε τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το ότι έχω υπολείμματα κρυώματος..". Χρειάζεσαι επανεξέταση από γιατρό, ειδικά τώρα, που υπάρχει κι υποψία αίματος. Τώρα το γεγονός, ότι ένας γιατρός ήταν καλός για τον πατέρα μου, τον παππού μου κ.λπ. δεν σημαίνει ότι εγώ π.χ. δεν θα έπαιρνα και μια δεύτερη γνώμη, την στιγμή που δεν είμ' ικανοποιημένος από την εφαρμογή μιάς θεραπείας. Μήπως φοβάσαι;

----------


## mankak

Όχι δεν λέω το "δε μου έλεγε τπτ άλλο εκτός από το.... " για κακό... Θεωρούσα ότι όντως έτσι είναι...
Γι αυτό τα χω παίξει λίγο...
Ειδικά όταν μου είπε η μάνα μου ότι η γιαγιά της είχε χρόνια ιγμορίτιδα, λέω εντάξει δεν τρέχει τπτ...
Το είχα συνηθίσει για να είμαι ειλικρινής παρότι είναι πολύ ενοχλητικό κάθε πρωί αυτό το πράγμα...
Εε και ποιος δε φοβάται... Ανθρώπινο δεν είναι?
Άλλωστε δήλωσα ότι είμαι αρκετά αγχώδης (δυστυχώς)!

----------


## Joann

> Το τελευταίο δίμηνο όμως, μόλις βγάλω το φλέμα, έχω και μια αίσθηση αίματος στο στόμα, και στα σάλια που φτύνω για κάνα 5λεπτο με γαργάρες με το νερό είναι λίγο σαν ροζ...
> (Έχουν μια ελαφριά απόχρωση δηλ)...
> Αυτό με τρόμαξε λιγάκι...
> Έχει κανείς κάτι να προτείνει?


Συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω, αλλά η αίσθηση αίματος στο στόμα μπορεί να είναι κι από ουλίτιδα... αν όμως συνοδεύεται από πτύελα, βήχα κ.λπ. αλλάζει. Μόνο γιατρός, ίσως πνευμονολόγος, θα σου πει τι εξετάσεις χρειάζεσαι. Ούτε η ιγμορίτιδα προκαλεί αίμα στα πτύελα. Τέτοια θέματα είναι πολύ σοβαρά για να καθυστερούν. Χρειάζεται άμεση αντιμετώπιση.

----------


## μαρκελα

Πάντως και η ιγμορίτιδα δεν είναι κάτι απλό, πρόκειται για φλεγμονή, που μπορεί και να υποτροπιάσει. Τώρα όσον αφορά το φόβο, ναι ως ένα βαθμό είναι ανθρώπινος, όταν όμως μας φρενάρει από ενέργειες απαραίτητες για να έχουμε καλή ποιότητα ζωής, όπως θα ξέρεις κι εσύ,τότε τον αντιμετωπίζουμε κι έτσι τον ξεπερνάμε. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

